# SubQ hcg issue?



## suprfast (Oct 8, 2011)

Experiencing a little localized pain around sub q injection point around belly button.  It's maybe a 2 on a scale of 10.  I've done quite a few similar already with zero issues.  I am 100% positive that all my bases were covered for sterilizing myself, work area and equipment.  Could there be similar discomfort from not having the pin deep enough sub q?  Nothing is apparent for an infection.  It's been two days since and I attributed the pain to Ab workout initially. 

Too deep(not likely I'm about 16% bf), not deep enough?


----------

